# male mice



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've just seen on gumtree that someone not far from me is selling male mice for 50p each. now i can't see the future for most of them being good, so would like to get as many as possible to make sure they're safe (maybe keep one or 2, re-home the others)... am i right though that males need to live alone?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep 

poor mice, i dont even want to think of what most of their new 'homes' will be


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Bucks can live in pairs or groups, however it isn't easy and not something I would ever advise a novice keeper to try.

So yeah, unless you know what you are doing it is best to keep bucks alone.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!
Alone it is then!!!
What would be the minimum cage sizes needed? I kinda enact one to keep, but the others will just be with me until I find them better homes... Thoughts?


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Your heart is obviously in the right place but remember not to let it rule your head. Male mice are difficult to rehome because they are a bit stinky and are prone to fighting with other males. Only take on the number of males you are prepared to give a forever home to as you may not get many other offers of good homes for them. Primrose or Mickelmarsh Mouse Rescues will tell you that they've had male mice awaiting new homes for many months or even a year.

I would recommend a decent sized cage for male mice living alone. They need extra stimulation in the form of toys and human contact if they are to live happily on their own. However, they can also become quite shy and withdrawn in too large a cage.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

AnnB said:


> Your heart is obviously in the right place but remember not to let it rule your head. Male mice are difficult to rehome because they are a bit stinky and are prone to fighting with other males. Only take on the number of males you are prepared to give a forever home to as you may not get many other offers of good homes for them. Primrose or Mickelmarsh Mouse Rescues will tell you that they've had male mice awaiting new homes for many months or even a year.
> 
> I would recommend a decent sized cage for male mice living alone. They need extra stimulation in the form of toys and human contact if they are to live happily on their own. However, they can also become quite shy and withdrawn in too large a cage.


Oh I know- I can keep 2/3 lones myself if needed, have 2 definite homes lined up and another 2 possibles that will let me know by tomorrow! 
My only issue is that I'm not sure what a decent size is for a mouse 
As for food, toys, hides and temp cages I think I've got that all covered already!

(I've been wanting to start a mini rescue for. While- this is the kick up the bum I'd needed! Lol)


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I too am all for grouping boys together. I had three groups of four males. They are remarkably sociable, contra to popular belief. One group ended up being two pairs of males (in later life) and another a pair and 2 singles. But I had one group that stayed together all their lives. I still have a pair alive from this last group.

To keep males together you need a reasonable sized but not too big cage, no shelves, multiple houses, no toys but lots of bridges, things to chew and scatter feed and you will be surprised. As I say I am speking from experience.

Saying that...as has been said...don't let your heart rule your head as you could potentially end up with a lot. And boys smell!!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I too am all for grouping boys together. I had three groups of four males. They are remarkably sociable, contra to popular belief. One group ended up being two pairs of males (in later life) and another a pair and 2 singles. But I had one group that stayed together all their lives. I still have a pair alive from this last group.
> 
> To keep males together you need a reasonable sized but not too big cage, no shelves, multiple houses, no toys but lots of bridges, things to chew and scatter feed and you will be surprised. As I say I am speking from experience.
> 
> Saying that...as has been said...don't let your heart rule your head as you could potentially end up with a lot. And boys smell!!


Thanks- that's very encouraging!! Do would a zoozone2 be the right size for a pair/3? Or just stick with singles? I don't like the idea of an animal being alone I it is possible for them to be happier with company!
I'm gonna get the number I have homes for plus 2- that way if I need to keep the others it's only 2 I'll have to house and care for! 
(They are little blues apparently!)


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

Another option would be to have all the boys neutered (if you can find a vet prepared to do it and have the funds). Then the boys won't smell any more and should all be able to live happily together.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

so i'm home with 4 boys... 
no pictures yet because they haven't been handled in a few weeks and are very skittish, so are all cuddling in a bed hiding. also, they were in a tank so hadn't seen bars since separated off, so aren't completely sure of their cage yet bless them! 
there is one 8 week old, two 5 week olds and a 3 or 4 week old- the combined all the boys from all his litters when they were being sexed and removed from their mum so he's not sure who is from what litter, but it's a rough guess... 
but :001_tt1: they're beautiful! 3 of them look kind of agouti and the oldest is a black and tan (with tan so light in places it looks white).

i definitely am tempted to keep 2...

i see what you mean about their smell- they just seem so musky, i'm don't find it an unpleasant smell tbh (though i'll let you know how i feel about it on cleanout day!)


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure they'll love their new home with you. Keep an eye on the youngest mouse in case he can squeeze through the cage bars.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

the smell does get a little overpowering at times doesn't it!!!
the poor wee things still haven't let me touch them, though one is starting to come close-ish for a bit of a sniff... they run and hide every time i get the camera though. 
what cage would you guys recommend? 
also, they seem to be getting on great at the moment (i know that sounds naive, but they all run to each other for comfort and cuddle together) should i split or keep them together? 
if in a group/pair am i right in thinking they all need their own bottle, nest, etc? 
one more, can they be litter trained?  

even though they won't let me touch them and they hide at any sudden noise or movement, i can hear that they seem to be enjoying themselves with the wheel and toys!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

managed to get a few snaps- not great, but the first time any/all have stayed out in the open long enough!!!
(all are still currently nameless... i can't seem to pick a theme- made harder by the fact that i'm not supposed to be keeping them!)

black & 'tan' boy


littlest, cheeky boy


darkest boy


shyest boy


they're sooo pretty!!!


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm sure with a little patience you'll win them over.

If they are all getting on as a group, there is no need to split them up but have some spare cages ready and keep an eye out for bullying or wounds because it's very likely that they will start fighting as they mature. Nest boxes with two entrances are a good idea to prevent one mouse backing another into a corner. Multiple toys and water bottles are also a good idea to stop the dominant mouse claiming possessions as his own.

If you're thinking of changing their cage I would do it while they're still young because any kind of change can set off fighting. It's also wise to leave some old bedding in the cage each time you clean it.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my, I think I have fallen in love with the black and tan boy. Good job you are so far away and I can't really take on meccers at present :lol:

As for cages, you need single level cages if you stand a chance of keeping them together. A meshed HH should be ok, but the bigger the better as they get older, everyone will need their own thing, so plenty of water bottles, wheels, houses and scatter feed so you reduce the need for territory wars.

As said above, you never do a full cage clean with groups of bucks, I used to do half the bedding one day, then the other half a few days later and then after a few more days it was toy cleaning day.
Any time you move them (either cage or even location of the cage) you are at risk of setting of fights - good luck, it isn't easy but don't give up too soon


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!
The single level cave has killed my next idea- I still have a furet plus sitting empty! So a barney or Alaska type? Which is most highly recommended? I'm liking the barney, but the Alaska seems to have better access?

Any food recommendations?


----------



## AnnB (Nov 6, 2011)

The Barney is a great cage, I haven't seen an Alaska in the flesh though so I couldn't tell you which would be the better one to choose. All I would say is don't spend ALL your money on one big cage only to find out that you have to split the mice and need to splash out on more cages. Choose a cage that is stackable too in case you end up with four cages for four mice.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

When I had male mice, bobby and pebble they had many cages!
We went from a hamster heaven to a kios cage to the savic Cambridge.
Bobby the older entire mouse became quite dominant in large cages and would chase pebble the neutered boy.
So I got the kios which was a great cage think it was 70cm long about 48cm wide and not too high. But still high enough to hang ropes, hammocks etc. but the door was tiny and on the top so access was naf. 
So I had a spare Cambridge and tried them in that and they got on perfectly.

They are lovely boys.
There lucky to have found you.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

blade100 said:


> When I had male mice, bobby and pebble they had many cages!
> We went from a hamster heaven to a kios cage to the savic Cambridge.
> Bobby the older entire mouse became quite dominant in large cages and would chase pebble the neutered boy.
> So I got the kios which was a great cage think it was 70cm long about 48cm wide and not too high. But still high enough to hang ropes, hammocks etc. but the door was tiny and on the top so access was naf.
> ...


i found that the barneys access looked a bit awkward! the kios is discontinued  
what dimensions is the cambridge? (as it looks like my hospital cage that i have them in atm...)
and what dimensions would you guys recommend from experience?

i'm looking on ebay etc for 2nd hand cages, but thinking i may end up with a bin cage! 
i take it the furet plus is a no-no? (i have one sitting empty atm since daisy-cow passed away)

thanks!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's 62cm long but not sure on rest.
I was told on the mouse forum not to go too big with mice cages because sometimes they can fight over territory. But then there are others who house in freddy 2 rat cages.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm moving them in to my mini duna for a bit- just seen the wee boy attempt a break at freedom, so I anit taking any chances!!!!

How does everyone few about he regular duna? Any experiences?
And thanks again guys!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh forgot to say I had them in a mini du a too but it stunk and they likes to climb. A bit small too.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i've noticed the smell already tbh!!

trouble is, i think that if he put his mind to it then the wee one Could get out of a barred cage atm, so i have no choice  
might see if there are any big dunas for sale at a reasonable price round here- even if i only use it temporarily for them, i'm sure i'll find another use for it eventually!


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

The barney cage does have good top access (and of course small bar spacing) defiantly better then kios. The alaska cage has too wide bar spacing (over 1cm in corners) for meeces. I've kept a single mouse in a mini duna size cage before without issues. i know that male groups can fight in very large cages as they try and form separate territories within the space. The furet plus is a great sized cage floor space wise but again when u add levels to cages then you find that boys 'defend' certain levels from each other trying to claim it for themselves . Saying that i have a doe that is the same and can only live with others on a single level.
I've had boys live together in relative harmony before but all mine now live separate (in bin cages) just for peace of mind.

I always put a tissue with a few drops of tap-a-drop in the mouse room to take away some of the smell, also run an air purifier. usually people dont notice i have mice (have 20) unless i point them out


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Get yourself some mesh to cover your cage with rather than bothering with those horrid duna's.
It doesn't cost much to get the mesh and cable ties and then you have a nice barred cage for them still


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> Get yourself some mesh to cover your cage with rather than bothering with those horrid duna's.
> It doesn't cost much to get the mesh and cable ties and then you have a nice barred cage for them still


how do you stop the mesh smelling? I used mesh to extend my degus cage once, and found that it held the smell of wee too much.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Tomskrat said:


> how do you stop the mesh smelling? I used mesh to extend my degus cage once, and found that it held the smell of wee too much.


For me there was no difference in the smell with meshed cages than unmeshed cages.
I wouldn't keep mice in a enclosed cage (duna or similar) because the ammonia builds up inside the cage raising the risk of UTI's


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What about the mickey XL cage? That's got 7mm bar space and has a brill front door opening. Its huge too.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

there is absolutely no point me meshing the cambridge (type) cage- the only mesh i've ever been able to find round here is wider than the bars themselves, so would be a waste of time unfortunately...
and unless the mesh is coated then i must agree with tomskrat about the smell and discoloration etc... the worst thing i've noticed with DIY cages!

atm its a duna or a cats stomach, so i'll opt for the duna right now! lol. also, spot cleaning etc seems to be keeping the smell to a minimum, so the ammonia build up isn't nearly as bad as the hamsters in the zoozone- heck, they smell less than daisy-cow did in her furet xl!

but will definitely look up the mickey xl- sounds great!!!


----------

